# Schöne Helena Kaiserova mit großen Bällen beim Supertalent 05.11.2011 ;) x 29



## Spezi30 (10 Nov. 2011)

und tatsächlich mal eine, die halbwegs natürlich ausschaut 


und hut ab vor der Leistung, klasse :thumbup:

Die beiden Tussen am Jury-Tisch haben eh keine Ahnung...sollen erstmal vernünftig deutsch lernen..sorry, aber andere Leute müssen es auch, wenn sie in Deutschland leben...finde ich jedes mal traurig, was die sich da einen abstammeln, voll peinlich in meinen Augen. oder? :angry: sorry...bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber Vorbild sind die schon mal gar nicht...sollten sie aber sein als Möchtegern-Stars..oder? 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

>>Bilder wurden hochgeladen mit PicUp<<​


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2011)

*AW: Schöne Helena mit großen Bällen beim Supertalent 05.11.2011  x 29*

Danke für *Helena Kaiserova *


----------

